# Lantern post cutting tools for Grizzly G9729



## LX Kid (Nov 19, 2019)

Several years ago, when I got my Grizz G9729 3-in-1, I had wrongly ordered several new Lantern Post tools.  I never returned them and they are still sitting in in boxes.  The cutters are 1/4" and the holders are 7/8"x 3/8" x 5".  Does anyone know how I might utilize these on my Grizzly?  They would probably sit low on the cross-slide even if I could find a Lantern tool holder.  Thanks


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 19, 2019)

Could you put a spacer underneath the tool holder ? ( if you have it )


----------



## LX Kid (Nov 19, 2019)

mmcmdl said:


> Could you put a spacer underneath the tool holder ? ( if you have it )


That's the problem about not having the lantern tool holder.  I hate to try and find one, expensive, and then it not work out.  Maybe I could machine something to work if I have a little guidance from an experienced machinist.  It has to be study or it will vibrate like the dickens.


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 19, 2019)

I have a few of the toolholders . I would never use or need them . What approximate size do you need , and I'll locate them . I'll let 'em go for 8 bucks just to get them out of the house !


----------



## LX Kid (Nov 19, 2019)

mmcmdl said:


> I have a few of the toolholders . I would never use or need them . What approximate size do you need , and I'll locate them . I'll let 'em go for 8 bucks just to get them out of the house !


The shank is 7/8" high and 3/8" wide and 5" long.   Yes I'd like to have your lantern holders!  Please send me a PM for payment and shipping instructions.  Maybe I can play around with them and see if I can make something useful.  Thank you!


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 19, 2019)

I did find one . Looks to be about that size . I'll post a picture on this thread tonight , I'm in the middle of another project at the minute .


----------



## LX Kid (Nov 19, 2019)

It's not that I'm in need of cutting tool situation as I already have a Sars QCTP.  I'm just bored and would like to experiment around with these new Lantern tools cause I can't send them back.  I recently cleaned up my small shop and found a set of change gears for my Grizzly that I didn't even remember having as they didn't come with my Grizzly that I bought at an estate sale where the man had died before getting to set it up.  (Nice find!)  A machinist friend of mine said he would come over and teach me how to cut threads being I now have the change gears. 

Lathe porn below!  LoL


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 19, 2019)

You have a 4 way in the pic . Here is a pic of the post . At this moment I don't have the rocker plate but that's easy to make out of a woodruff key . I'm sure I have 1 or 20 in one of my drawers .


----------



## LX Kid (Nov 19, 2019)

mmcmdl said:


> You have a 4 way in the pic . Here is a pic of the post . At this moment I don't have the rocker plate but that's easy to make out of a woodruff key . I'm sure I have 1 or 20 in one of my drawers .


Sounds good.  PM me with payment instructions.


----------



## benmychree (Nov 19, 2019)

I don't see that the compound has a Tee slot for a lantern post ----- ?


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 19, 2019)

The post is $8 + $8 shipping if you want it . Just let me know , no hurry .


----------



## LX Kid (Nov 19, 2019)

mmcmdl said:


> The post is $8 + $8 shipping if you want it . Just let me know , no hurry .



3rd time to say I'll take it.  Send PM for payment instructions.


----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 19, 2019)

Yep , got your pm . I'll send info in the am , so it's yours .


----------



## LX Kid (Nov 24, 2019)

Seems like my last posting "disappeared' along with the picture.   Anyway "I'm making chips!"  Had to use a 1/2" bolt for the it's head size to fit my cross slide.  I then took the shank down to 7/16" size so I could make 20 tpi threads to screw into the bottom of the lantern holder. Did a test cut but my 500 rpm might be too low for the 1/4" tool bit.  Gonna have to experiment around with that and look up some tech data to get the feed and speed acceptable.


----------



## LX Kid (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## mmcmdl (Nov 24, 2019)

That tool post looks familiar .


----------



## LX Kid (Nov 24, 2019)

Took quite a while to make a rocker but it worked out.   Now the big question is will I use it or go back to my QCTP?   At least now I have a tool post that I could use with my 1/4” tool bits should I want to.


----------



## AGCB97 (Dec 1, 2019)

I've got a whole box of those. At least 2 posts and 12 or more tool holders. Even cutoff and knurling. I'd let the lot go for actual shipping cost + $20. They are the bigger ones.
Aaron


----------



## LX Kid (Dec 1, 2019)

Thanks for the offer but I just wanted one lantern post to be able to utilize these tool bits I've had for awhile.  Gotta say they are not the most handy tool bit holder.  Thank goodness for QCTP.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Dec 6, 2019)

LX Kid said:


> Thanks for the offer but I just wanted one lantern post to be able to utilize these tool bits I've had for awhile.  Gotta say they are not the most handy tool bit holder.  Thank goodness for QCTP.



I had to learn to use them at the local JC in 1978, even though they were already obsolete. I couldn't believe you were asking for one in the first place. Now you know why no one uses them anymore. I guess it's kind of like the nostalgia for vinyl records.


----------



## LX Kid (Dec 7, 2019)

You mean to say that Lantern Posts are not state of the art tech!!   LoL  Had tooling on holders and may as well have at least one Lantern to be able to use them.  Like to find a rocker for mine though.  I made one and kinda crude but works.


----------



## Turnaround (Jan 10, 2020)

LX Kid said:


> Several years ago, when I got my Grizz G9729 3-in-1, I had wrongly ordered several new Lantern Post tools.  I never returned them and they are still sitting in in boxes.  The cutters are 1/4" and the holders are 7/8"x 3/8" x 5".  Does anyone know how I might utilize these on my Grizzly?  They would probably sit low on the cross-slide even if I could find a Lantern tool holder.  Thanks


Is there any chance your tool holders stick the cutting bit out in a horizontal plane, and not in an uphill direction?  I would take them off your hands if so.


----------

